# Merged: New Contest! **WIN Carson's Ribs** / November Winner: MJG



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*New Contest! Win Carson's Ribs!!!*












I'm excited to announce that our friends at Carson's Ribs in Chicago have agreed to sponser a monthly contest on the Bulls forum, with the winner each month receiving a rib package -- ribs and all the fixin's -- bread, au gratin potatoes, brownies -- shipped to their door (Continental US only).

Carson's Ribs are fantastic. I can personally vouch for that. So can NBA legends like Michael Jordan, Patrick Ewing and Jalen Rose. The Food Network featured Carsons in a Best Barbecue special.

----------------------------------

Here are the details of the contest:

We have traditionally run an Official Game thread for regular season Bulls games. Prior to the start of the game, post which team you think will win the game. Whover guesses the outcome of the most Bulls games for that month wins.

I'm assuming several people may tie.

If multiple people guess the outcome of games for the month, we go to a series of tiebreakers.

First tie-breaker: player(s) who have posted predictions in the most number of Bulls game threads for that month. 

Second Tie-Breaker: player who's point prediction for the Bulls is closest to actual points scored (add each game predicted score and compare to total points scored by the Bulls for the month).

Third Tie Breaker: player who's point prediction for the opponents' scores is closest to actual points scored. (add each game predicted score and compare to total points scored against the Bulls the month).

Fourth Tie Breaker: If there are still multiple players qualifying, supporting members win over regular members

Fifth Tie Breaker: Total number of posts in the Bulls forum.

Sixth Tie Breaker: Total number of posts.

Seventh Tie Breaker: If by some odd chance there is more than one player standing, we chip in and buy another rib pack for him.

-----------------------

The contest runs from the first day of the month through the last day of the month. There are two exceptions. The Two October regular season games will be combined into the November contest and the April contest will run April 1st through the playoffs (if necessary).

----------------------

Predictions can be posted in the Official Game Thread is posted (this year the Official Thread will be posted by an administrator. If an admin is not available, a CM or a mod will be designated to post the thread. Predictions posted in any other thread will not be considered). Predictions can be made or edited from the time the thread is posted up until the pregame announcement of the teams. Once the lights go out in the United Center (or the opponent's arena) no further predictions will be considered and predictions posted may not be edited.

----------------------

The contest is open to all registered members. However, Carson's will only ship ribs to the lower 48 states. If you win a prize and want the ribs shipped elsewhere, you will have to contact Carsons and try to make your own shipping arrangements. If you forfeit the prize, the prize will be awarded to the next highest eligible player. There will be no prize substitutions or cash awarded.

----------------------

As a special _BONUS PRIZE_ All winners are eligible to invite TomBoerwinkle#1 for a rib dinner!!!

----------------------

*Questions? Contact truebluefan or TomBoerwinkle#1.*

All applicable federal, state and local laws shall apply. Taxes, if any, are the sole responsibility of the prize winner. All contests are VOID WHERE PROHIBITED BY LAW. 

In case of any dispute, the decisions of BasketballBoards are final. All entries become the property of BasketballBoards.

Winners will be notified by Private Message, e-mail or ordinary mail and must respond within 48 hours to acknowledge acceptance of prize. In the event the winner fails to acknowledge acceptance of prize within the allotted time period, BasketballBoards.net reserves the right to deem the winner's entry ineligible, and select a new winner, based on the next highest qualifying score. Each winner consents to the use of his or her name and likeness, user name, address, e-mail address, and/or photograph in any publicity, promotion, or advertising carried out by BasketballBoards.net or Carson's or their agents or affiliates. 

Upon request, Winners agree to sign a sworn statement of eligibility and/or a further authorization/release which confirms the rights granted to BasketballBoards.net and/or Carson's Ribs. 

The prizes in the contest consist of perishible products. Winners agree to hold harmless and fully indemnify (including costs and attorneys fees) BasketballBoards.net for any and all claims for damage, including spoilage of food, injury or illness, or any claim arising for any reason based on any theory of recovery not caused by BasketballBoards.net's own negligence.

Prizes are not assignable, transferable or redeemable for cash. 

BasketballBoards.net and Carson's Ribs are not responsible for any late, lost, or misdirected entries, or computer, online, telephone, or technical malfunction that may occur for any reason. 

The GUIDELINES and CONDITIONS OF USE of this web site also apply to any contest or prizes offered or awarded on this site.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm gonna win me some ribs!!!!!


 :yes:  :yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

My first game prediction is that whoever wins the contest will get a box of bones if the ribs are shipped by TomBoerwinkle#1


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Carson's ships direct via FedEx.

Carson's Overnight


Otherwise, DaBullz, you would be right.


:drool:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I am not even going to wait to try and win. I am ordering up some of these to eat during the Wizards opener against the Bulls, sort of a good luck charm.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

BCH -- You should splurge and do the Carsons/Lou Malnati's Ribs and Pizza combo pack. You'll be set for a week!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Carson's ships direct via FedEx.
> 
> Carson's Overnight
> ...


if they ship fed ex then those ribs are gonna be tore up. i know cuz i work there and we treat those packages like crap.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

We're really excited to be doing this contest with Carsons. Hopefully we can bring more contests in the future!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow that is super cool, there will be some plump Bulls fans in the near near future (Season).

I've tried the Lou Malnati pizza at a superbowl party before, their ribs as outstanding?

-Petey


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I've been meaning to resgister forever and a day ... there's nothing like some great ribs to help me make the leap. I loves me some Carson ribs! And predicting Bulls wins is like taking candy from a baby or rather tearing rib meat from the bone. 

I have a coupleo of questions though ... am I correct in assuming that we must submit our picks for the entire month prior to the first game of that month?

Also, who will track and manage the entry process?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> I've been meaning to resgister forever and a day ... there's nothing like some great ribs to help me make the leap. I loves me some Carson ribs! And predicting Bulls wins is like taking candy from a baby or rather tearing rib meat from the bone.
> 
> I have a coupleo of questions though ... am I correct in assuming that we must submit our picks for the entire month prior to the first game of that month?
> ...


Yes! It is to be submitted before the month. In other words, someone can't come on the last game of the month and predict a win or loss and get the ribs. 

We have many tie breakers in case some fans tie. 

We will keep track of all of this. Posters post on here for the month of Novemeber, *starting with the last two games of this month* (so you only have about two weeks before all predictions are to be in. 

Keep in mind, besides prediciting the # of wins for the month you need to predict all of the tie breakers to go along with those. Understand? 

When the season starts, we will copy and paste all of the predictions to safeguard everyones predictions. 

So all predictions must be in for the month of November by Oct 29th before the Washington game. After the game starts all predictions after that will not be accepted. However if one wants to start for December then they could. 

This is open to all Bulls fans who are registered with us and post with us and all basketballboards.net fans who are registered with us and live in the lower 48 states. 

This is a great meal! Free! Free shipping, everything.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Wow that is super cool, there will be some plump Bulls fans in the near near future (Season).
> 
> I've tried the Lou Malnati pizza at a superbowl party before, their ribs as outstanding?
> ...


Lou Malniatis and Carsons are different entities, but they are both Chicago food icons. They teamed up for that combo pack.


Lou's Pizza and Carsons ribs are BOTH outstanding though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What? Ribs, bread, au gratin potatoes and brownies shipped through the mail?
:dead: :sour:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> What? Ribs, bread, au gratin potatoes and brownies shipped through the mail?
> :dead: :sour:


Obviously you are just responding to respond... had you clicked on the link and read that it is shipped overnight in a "cooler" type of package.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> What? Ribs, bread, au gratin potatoes and brownies shipped through the mail?
> :dead: :sour:


It's a very big business, alot of places are doing stuff like this, but are very professional about it, like RetroDream said. All things come in coolers or special packaging to ensure freshness and flavor.

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> It's a very big business, alot of places are doing stuff like this, but are very professional about it, like RetroDream said. All things come in coolers or special packaging to ensure freshness and flavor.
> ...


Ok, good. I was just thinking of rotten, soggy ribs being delivered to my door.

lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok, good. I was just thinking of rotten, soggy ribs being delivered to my door.
> ...


thats why retrodreams said what he said. If you watch the food network show, foodfinds, this is commonplace anymore. Ribs are shipping all over the USA in this manner, daily.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hold on -- to clarify -- No, you don't need to do a whole months worth of predictions at one time. Just participate on official game threads before the start of each game, for that game only. We are doing this one game at a time, but winners will be based on cumulative performance for the month.

The tiebreakers are set up in such a way that unless you participate in all the threads, it will be difficult to win, so play often!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OK. Lets use an example.

The Bulls play 15 games in December, and go 9-6.

Lets say we are tabulating the December results in the first week of January.

We consult all the game threads for December and find 8 posters have each correctly guessed the outcome of 12 of the 15 games (regardless of whether the prediction was a win or a loss, they guessed the outcome correctly in 12 games).


Of those 8, we then total those posters predictions for Bulls points scored each game. This is the first place where not participating in each game becomes a disadvantage.

The total points predicted will be compared to total points scored. The closest prediction wins. For Example, if the Bulls actually score a total of 1,380 points over 15 games and one of the 8 finalists has a game thread total prediction of 1,356, a 24 point differential, that person wins. However, if another of the 8 has a point total of 1,394m a 14 point differential, that person is our winner.

If there is still a tie between 2 or more posters, a similar analysis of predicted points against.

And so on.





-----------
First addendum to the official rules: All point predictions for a game must be made, in the judgment of the bbb.net staff, in good faith. For example, if you do not participate in a game thread in December, you cannot "catch up" in point predictions by predicting the next game will be a 192-187 score. Similarly, if you have been overpredicting for most of the month, you can't even it out by posting a 23-14 final score on the last game of the month. 

All decisions on a good faith judgment call will be at the sole discretion of the bbb.net staff and all decisions will be final.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

what TB#1 said!!!


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

When does it start?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> When does it start?


Starts on the day of the first regular season game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes, as stated in the first post, the game starts with the first regular season game. The first 2 games are in October and those games will be considered part of the November contest.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be picking mine up fresh 


Actually the wife and I just had some tips from there. Tasty!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> The total points predicted will be compared to total points scored. The closest prediction wins. For Example, if the Bulls actually score a total of 1,380 points over 15 games and one of the 8 finalists has a game thread total prediction of 1,356, a 24 point differential, that person wins. However, if another of the 8 has a point total of 1,394m a 14 point differential, that person is our winner.





> -----------
> First addendum to the official rules: All point predictions for a game must be made, in the judgment of the bbb.net staff, in good faith. For example, if you do not participate in a game thread in December, you cannot "catch up" in point predictions by predicting the next game will be a 192-187 score. Similarly, if you have been overpredicting for most of the month, you can't even it out by posting a 23-14 final score on the last game of the month.
> 
> All decisions on a good faith judgment call will be at the sole discretion of the bbb.net staff and all decisions will be final.


Seems the best way to solve this would be to take a variance score, rather than a total. If you are seven points away from the actual score (+ or -) then your variance score for that game is seven (+). This would prevent people from doing "catch-up" scores later. The person with the best record and the least variance at the end of the contest would be the winner.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Who's winning? How about keeping a running scoreboard so we can all root against me winning? ;-)

And yeah, I need a bib. That's to keep the drool from staining my shirt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Who's winning? How about keeping a running scoreboard so we can all root against me winning? ;-)
> 
> And yeah, I need a bib. That's to keep the drool from staining my shirt.


LOL. Well whoever picked the bulls to lose is ahead....

Later on towards the evening, I will compile the list and give everyone the chance to see who is ahead.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

For those of you who can't see the game ... the score is 60 - 50, Milwaukee. Crawford is the high scorer for the Bulls, but just missed a shot after shaking 3 Milwaukee defenders (in other words, all of the other Bulls are standing still on offense). To tell you the truth, I'm not sure what Cartright is doing right now. I predict the Bulls will still win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How 'bout some ribs for the guy who picked the Bulls record at the end of the season?

hehehehe


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> How 'bout some ribs for the guy who picked the Bulls record at the end of the season?
> 
> hehehehe


I hear ya!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> Seems the best way to solve this would be to take a variance score, rather than a total. If you are seven points away from the actual score (+ or -) then your variance score for that game is seven (+). This would prevent people from doing "catch-up" scores later. The person with the best record and the least variance at the end of the contest would be the winner.


Wynn is exactly right. It would definitely be better (although more time-consuming) to tally individual game point differentials, rather than simply comparing total points. 

As TB#1 said, it shouldn't be hard to spot the guy who plays unfairly by guessing a 180-point game to make up for a game he missed. But what about the more clever guy who makes up for a missed game (or a bunch of poor guesses) by making a few 120-point game guesses? Tallying the point differentials for individual games is the only way to avert this type of "creative" play.

Keep up the good work, guys. 

:greatjob:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It is up to tb#1


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Wynn is exactly right. It would definitely be better (although more time-consuming) to tally individual game point differentials, rather than simply comparing total points.
> ...



My head is spinning...I was told there would be no math!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*November Carson's Ribs Contest -- WE HAVE A WINNER!!!*

Congratulations to MJG, who wins the tasty Carson's Ribs dinner pack for November.

Here's the details of the results:

Two people tied for best record in predicting the outcome of Bulls games from the start of the season to the end of November. MJG and TB#1 both were 12-3 (interestingly, we both missed participating in one game thread).

Therefore we went to the first tiebreaker, which is prediction of total Bulls points scored. MJG won by a nose.

Total Bulls points scored: 1444



> MJG: bulls points.
> 
> 99+88+92+87+80+87+80+89+85+90+98+93+85+91+84
> 
> ...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Here is a list on the outcome prediction record for everyone who participated:



> 1. MJG 12-3
> 2. Wynn 9-6
> 3. truebluefan 8-8
> 4. Nater 8-7
> ...



Everyone owes a HUGE thanks to truebluefan. Not only was he the one who hooked us up with Carson's Ribs, but he is the one who worked so hard tabulating all these results. Not an easy task! Thanks TBF!!!


And thanks to everyone who played. December is a whole new month, so play in the official game threads for the next rib pack!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks for starting this true.. This is pretty fun.. Granted I was only 9-7 but I'm gonna make a change as well as the Bulls did (Nobody will know except me, lol).. Congrats on the Ribs MJ.. Now onto December :yes:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

MJG:

When you get your ribs and fixins' and eat them, you'll have to give us a report.










I am a huge fan of Carson's Ribs, so I am jealous. :drool:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Thanks for starting this true.. This is pretty fun.. Granted I was only 9-7 but I'm gonna make a change as well as the Bulls did (Nobody will know except me, lol).. Congrats on the Ribs MJ.. Now onto December :yes:


You're welcome. 

I want to say that the race between MJG and TB#1 was close all the way through! A difference of just 17 pts!!! That was amazing! 

We had way over 100 people play. Wouldn't it be nice if they did it again? 

i made the mistake early on in my prediciting of using my heart instead of my head!! At one time I was 4-8. I then the last four games on the road trip were easy to predict!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Thanks for starting this true.. This is pretty fun.. Granted I was only 9-7 but I'm gonna make a change as well as the Bulls did (Nobody will know except me, lol).. Congrats on the Ribs MJ.. Now onto December :yes:


Time to change out of the lucky jockey shorts?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Thanks for starting this true.. This is pretty fun.. Granted I was only 9-7 but *I'm gonna make a change *as well as the Bulls did (Nobody will know except me, lol).. Congrats on the Ribs MJ.. Now onto December :yes:





> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Time to change out of the lucky jockey shorts?


No...my guess is that from now on he'll be asking us to call him _Brianna_34Cook. Now THAT's a change!!!










:uhoh: 






J/K Brian!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was funny :laugh:


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Congrats, MJG!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Let me see if I get this...*



> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Wynn is exactly right. It would definitely be better (although more time-consuming) to tally individual game point differentials, rather than simply comparing total points.
> ...


so IF my guess for the Bucks game was 98-94 Bulls, then my variance score is 8?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Let me see if I get this...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> so IF my guess for the Bucks game was 98-94 Bulls, then my variance score is 8?


Not quite.

First of all, they're not counting the points using the method I had discussed. The difference will be calculated from the total points at the end of each month - not the points from each game separately.

Secondly, the point differences are separate for Bulls' score and opponents' score. So right now, you stand at +1 for the Bulls' points, and +7 for the opponents' points. In my opinion, you only need to worry about the Bulls' points, as it is extremely unlikely that a tiebreaker would need to go further than that category.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'll be sure to post back here with a report once I get them


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I demand a recount!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'll be sure to post back here with a report once I get them


Can I come down and be the royal taste tester?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Tom, what are the rules to this game? I would love to get my hands on some ribs. what if you live in London? are you ineligible? Can you mail it out? I miss chicago food


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Tom, what are the rules to this game? I would love to get my hands on some ribs. what if you live in London? are you ineligible? Can you mail it out? I miss chicago food


I think it is just in the US. Don't even know if they ship overseas. If they do, it might cost shipping. The rules is stickied at the top of the page.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Can I have them shipped to NYC? What is the game, predict the Bulls record for the month or something?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Can I have them shipped to NYC? What is the game, predict the Bulls record for the month or something?


Yes you can. 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54947&forumid=27

There is the link to the rules. The object is, predict the bulls wins for the month of December. Wins and losses. When one is correct it counts as a win. In other words if someone had predicted a bulls loss vs milwaukee and a bulls win vs philly, the poster would be 1-1 

Predict the score of each game as you do so. Last month it took that as a tie breaker to have us a winner. 

The winner was MJG


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

ok i am in for january


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> ok i am in for january


why not December?? you only missed two games


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> My first game prediction is that whoever wins the contest will get a box of bones if the ribs are shipped by TomBoerwinkle#1


It might be funnier if the box of bones were shipped _with_ TB#1. :yes:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'll be sure to post back here with a report once I get them


Any update???


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Any update???


Good timing with the post, as I just received word from the parents that they arrived. I am stuck at school until Friday morning, but I will have a glorious dinner waiting for me upon my return :chee:


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

I merged the two Carson's Ribs threads, so there was one less sticky for people to scroll past.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> Good timing with the post, as I just received word from the parents that they arrived. I am stuck at school until Friday morning, but I will have a glorious dinner waiting for me upon my return :chee:


Glad to hear that your received them! Enjoy!!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

MJG, your parents are going to eat your ribs.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> Good timing with the post, as I just received word from the parents that they arrived. I am stuck at school until Friday morning, but I will have a glorious dinner waiting for me upon my return :chee:


So...were they good?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> So...were they good?


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

where do we post our Predict's at?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> where do we post our Predict's at?


In each individual game thread on the Bulls board. Click the link below for the latest one.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=71033&forumid=27


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

How am I doing this month? I think I have been doing well but who knows. I think you can only have 1 loss max to win this thing


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TBF's January Results for the Ribs Thread


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

is this updated? Is anyone mathematically eliminated?


----------

